# Running boards



## veedubmac (Sep 24, 2007)

We just picked up our running boards from the dealer- they came with no directions,or even saying which was left or right. Well, after an hour of trying to figure out how to get the damn things on we gave up! We cant even tell where they bolt up, though it seems simple,, six bolts and call it a day... So my question is, has anyone done this? Any success? Pictures? Thanks


----------

